# Đẹp ấn tượng với mẫu áo gile nữ  Thu Đông 2021 tại Hà Nội



## vulebaochau2020 (11/10/21)

*         Kiểu dáng*:
 - Với kiểu dáng khoét nách cùng thiết kế cổ 2 lá hoặc dáng cổ tròn nhưng chiếc áo khoác gile lại dễ dàng trong việc mix đồ, tinh tế khi bạn mặc cùng váy liền, áo sơ mi, và thật năng động khi mix cùng áo thun. Đảm bảo những set đồ với đồng phục áo gile nữ thời trang này sẽ cho bạn một phong cách thật thời thượng đấy.




      - Nếu bạn đang có ý định chọn may đồng phục công sở cho nhân viên của mình thì áo gile nữ sẽ là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất đấy.




      - Kiểu dáng thiết kế đơn giản không quá cầu kì, thiết kế cổ áo chữ V ấn tượng, với quy trình gia công nghiêm ngặt, tạo ra sản phẩm công sở thời trang sang trọng, đẳng cấp.




      - Điểm nhấn của áo là 2 đường khuy cúc được may liền mạch tại thân, cùng 2 túi nhỏ được trang trí ở 2 bên hông tạo hiệu ứng thời trang rất tốt. Đặc biệt, phần chiết eo nhẹ nhàng còn thích hợp với các quý cô có phần thân trên lớn, giúp cân bằng vóc dáng người mặc một cách hoàn hảo.




      - Chân váy ôm xẻ tà phía sau, độ dài ngang trên gối giúp người mặc dễ dàng khoe đôi chân dài nuột nà và trắng nõn, cách điệu tại đường phéc mơ tuya dọc bên hông mang tính thời trang cao.




   - Được may từ chất liệu cao cấp, thông thoáng, có độ co dãn nhẹ, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt sẽ mang đến cho quý cô sự thoải mái, tự tin, khi di chuyển, hoạt động.
         Hãy đến với VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những mẫu đồng phục áo gile nữ công sở trẻ trung và hiện đại nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.

        Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt may đồng phục áo gile Nữ xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*        CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
        VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
        Hotline:    *0981.7475.99 – 0938.988.777*
        Email:     dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
        Trang web:   *vietdongphuc.com*


----------

